# Kenwood KEC-600 Crossover with intermittent static on sub channels



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

So I have this old school crossover from a previous version of my system. I stopped using it because the sub channels would sometimes lose signal strength/quality. Could just be a bad pot or possibly a switch.

I'm thinking about selling it, but before I go thru the hassle of making a listing, I'm wondering if it's worth anything and how difficult it would be to repair.


----------



## MarcL (Mar 17, 2017)

I'd be interested in buying it.


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

Great, make me an offer. I don't have enough posts to put it in the Classifieds section here, but I can put up an eBay auction.


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

I put it up in an auction:

Kenwood KEC-600 Electronic Crossover -COMPLETE WITH PLEXIGLAS COVER! | eBay


----------

